
HashiCorp Atlas loses free tier - pbowyer
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/new-interface-design-user-experience-pricing-atlas.html
======
pbowyer
The announcement blog post doesn't give much detail; here is what they said in
the email:

"It is important to note that any agreements in place as of March 1st, 2016
will remain unaffected by pricing changes for six months per your original
agreement. We are committed to honoring these agreements and hope this
alleviates any concerns you may have. If your monthly bill decreases under the
new pricing plan, your bill will be converted during the next billing cycle to
this new pricing model. If your monthly bill increases, you will remain
grandfathered under your current plan for six months. Importantly, after the
six month grace period, the 10 node free tier will be removed.

Old pricing: $40/month per aggregate managed nodes with 10 nodes free

New pricing: $20/month per Terraform node and $20/month per Consul node with
no free tier. Packer features are included with a minimum Terraform account
($20/month). All Vagrant features will remain free, except for hosting private
boxes which will be $5/month per box. If private Vagrant boxes are not
transitioned at the end of the six month grace period, those resources will be
locked."

